# Leaving Town



## Redsavage0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey All, 

I have a bit of an issue. For about 2 weeks I have to leave on a family trip to N. Carolina. I was very upset to find out that the place we are staying has a very strict No Pets Policy. I tried pleading with the management saying that he would literally be no more of a bother than the furniture but they would not have it. I would sneak him in but I do not want to cause any issues or potentially put Flecko in any sort of danger. 

This leaves me with the task of finding a suitable sitter for my little buddy. My roommates co-own a hedgie of their own and they have taken care of Flecko before, however, the last time they took care of him he made a hibernation attempt. Had I not come home when I did I may have lost him. So I don't really trust them with that task anymore.

I have plenty of family and friends who would have no problem taking care of him by way of feeding and providing water but they wouldn't dare pick him up. So my concern that with 2 weeks of no human contact will completely de-socialize him. Am I being too much of a worrywart or do I have a serious problem?

PLEASE HELP :-]


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

2 weeks is perfectly ok. Sure, he may be a bit huffy when you get back, but I'm sure with a bit of treat bribing, he should be back to his usual self in no time. I've gone through periods of time when I didn't really handle my boy cause I've been sick. I've also left him with a friend for an entire month and he was fine when I got back. Recently, the blistery allergies I get on my hands were really bad and I couldn't handle him for well over a month while my hands healed(reactions from him quills). So 2 weeks will be fine. 

Just be sure to write up all the information needed, basic health problems and what they should do. And emergency contact information. Even sending them to this site may be beneficial as well. Also make sure they do at least check on him morning and night to make sure he is huffing and try to get a look at him daily, even if they don't want to touch him. Like when cleaning wheel or giving fresh water and food, just gently roll him out of his bed and just watch him walk around before giving him back his bed. Then, they can see if there's anything wrong.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> 2 weeks is perfectly ok. Sure, he may be a bit huffy when you get back, but I'm sure with a bit of treat bribing, he should be back to his usual self in no time. I've gone through periods of time when I didn't really handle my boy cause I've been sick. I've also left him with a friend for an entire month and he was fine when I got back. Recently, the blistery allergies I get on my hands were really bad and I couldn't handle him for well over a month while my hands healed(reactions from him quills). So 2 weeks will be fine.
> 
> Just be sure to write up all the information needed, basic health problems and what they should do. And emergency contact information. Even sending them to this site may be beneficial as well. Also make sure they do at least check on him morning and night to make sure he is huffing and try to get a look at him daily, even if they don't want to touch him. Like when cleaning wheel or giving fresh water and food, just gently roll him out of his bed and just watch him walk around before giving him back his bed. Then, they can see if there's anything wrong.


Thanks for the above input - very helpful to me! In October my whole family will be going to a wedding out of state for a long weekend. I have been worrying what to do with my 2 pogs.... my 21 year old daughter (who doesn't live at home and is not coming to the wedding) is not a pet person but said she would come and change their water and food - she is afraid of them and their noises though!!  I worried about human contact - would they forget me etc. after a few days of not having their momma around to snuggle with at night.......

My other question is about their wheel. I am afraid my daugther will NOT clean their poopy wheels............what do I do about that situation?

Kathy


----------

